# Curious about why you do dog sports ?



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I wanted to do a poll, but too hard, I was wondering if you got into dogsports for the dog, or for the love of the sport ? ? ? ?

Basically, I really love the sport of Mondio. I am going to do it wether the dog wants to or not, luckily he seems to like it. Just wanted to see how dedicated to a sport, or just dogsport, or just the DOG everyone is.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

I am into the sport, but don't have dogs here.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I got roped into doing a sport I did not love. So it was for the dog and the enjoyment of training and decoying, not for the sport itself.

I will start mondio when the right stars align, maybe then I will do it for the love of the sport.


----------



## Julie Kinsey (Feb 10, 2008)

Jeff,

I do dog sports because it's therapeutic for me, and because I figure every title I put on one of my dogs is a personal way I can contribute to my breed and a strike against BSL. I want every dog I have to be the best it can be, the training increases our bond and builds our relationship, and is a good example for new folks.

Julie Kinsey


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

For me its 50/50. I got into it because I love dogs, thats what introduced me to the sport. Now that I am into the sport I am just as addicted to the sport as I am to my dogs. I have 2 dogs that cant/wont work and they will stay here till they die. I have one dog that is my working dog and if she didnt work out she too would stay till she died BUT i will always have 1 full working dog in the house so I can continue to do protection sports.


----------



## Chase Mika (May 2, 2008)

I got into SchH because i ended up with a super high energy GSD that needed something more to do. I actually thought about agility first, but decided no group would take us on with her temperament. SchH was an ideal fit and she was definitely born for it. Surprisingly (to me and others) it resulted in HUGE improvements in her temperament....but agility still wouldn't be her thing  Now that I've been involved in the sport with her, I think my future involvement with other dogs would be mostly out of love for GSD's and the way that SchH or other protection sports brings out and highlights the breed's strengths.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I got into Dogsports for the dog She was bought as a pet but her energy level and talents needed another outlet.. 

But do it for the love of training and learning about training. I also love watching the journey unfold that my dog and I are on while doing so.

We started off doing AKC style obedience but that wasn't challenging physically enough for her. We then did Herding and she had a riot doing that and we still do that on a limited basis. 

But our true love is Ringsport specifically French Ring. We got very lucky to hook up with a small club where the training director is very involved on a National and International Level. So all that good stuff he gets, gets passed our way. 

Dogsports to me is all about the dogs. I love watching any good dog and handler work. That includes any of the sports I can watch a FR3 dog work all day as well as watching a green handler and a green dog work foundation. To me all of it is entertaining. A side benefit for me is the enjoyment of seeing progress from me and the dog, the social aspect and a chance to leave the real life behind for some down time.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I crave performance If you find me upside down in a corn field dead in my Vette don't let them wipe the smile off my face.
I want to have the best dog I can get my hands on a shitter will always be shitter I will never clam or think I am a great dog trainer good maybe I do however belong to a GREAT club. If you have a great dog and keep the mistakes to a minimum, teach and hone him he will perform. I will never let points take away from my dogs performance what you see is what he is. He will be clean and I will have control the rest will be all him.
I like to say it every chance I get the working German Shepherd Dog is the greatest dog to walk the planet. I I just try to be a good enough trainer to be able to show off my dog in Schutzhund.
If you UNDERSTAND Schutzhund you can appreciate my dog.
Jeff your question is hard to answer I need Schutzhund to show my dog but I also enjoy it.
My answer is for the dog.
I like to show off my dog so I will squeak out a qualifying for the Nationals.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

I have always had dogs...interested in "dog behavior" in general, but it wasn't until I met some French Ringers...that I got involved with the sport stuff and fell in love with the Mals...since the Mals love the sport stuff...I do too...anything for my Mals!! Mo


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I got a Malinois because I had wanted one for a long time. Despite being chosen as the pet prospect puppy in the litter, he was still more dog than the dogs I was used to. I needed to do something with him. Considered agility, but then went with schutzhund for the obedience. Schutzhund because around here, there is limited choice for dog sports, and agility was really expensive...

Neither my dog nor I are very good at the sport, but we try, and have fun. Next dog will be chosen for schutzhund, so hopefully more success at the sport, but until then I will work with and learn from the dog I have.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Been dog crazy since I was a kid. I've done most every thing so this was just another progression. 
I just may do the sled dog thing instead of having a hearse when they plant me. The wife always told me she was putting in a fire hydrant in the place of a head stone. Give the cemetery dogs a rest stop! :grin:


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

My answer doesn't fit neatly into either one of those categories. I do dog sports because my dogs and I both enjoy them. I've always shown my dobermans, but this one hates the show ring and I was looking for something else to do with her that we could both enjoy. So I guess I lean more towards "for the dog", although I will now always be involved in schutzhund with all of my future dogs because I really enjoy it.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm all about hanging with my dogs. I was going to go for Schutzhund until I actually went out and met some clubs, talked to people and then I was introduced to PSA, never looked back. I just wanted something to do that involved my dogs and getting them a good workout. Sch is the GSD sport but it's, soo not me. Maybe someday I'll try something different, whatever suits the dog. I have always worked my dogs on my own but having a group to help and bring new ideas is awesome! The sport is fun but I'm not too concerned with how well we do, we just do our best and have fun. I was quite relieved to find people who are nuttier than I am, about dogs.

Bob Scott are you my long lost dad? LOL


----------



## gisela festerling (Sep 30, 2007)

I love training, I love my dogs....it just makes sense! But then again, since I have not competed in any sports yet...does that count? I have trained and enjoyed them anyway.
(Oh and some of the folks in dogs are kind of fun too!):lol:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

It's kind of a "both" situation for me. I was involved in PP work before I got into protection sports, and I did it in part for the training (loved to train) and in part for the dog (had Dobermans at the time). I was introduced to French Ring and eventually did get Malinois, however if I quit French Ring tomorrow, I'd still own Malinois. I love the sport, but I also love the breed, and would own them even if I wasn't doing a protection sport. Just maybe not in quite the numbers I currently do LOL

Mainly though I just like doing things with my dogs, that's one reason I love the Malinois. So versatile, and so good at just about anything they try.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> or just the DOG everyone is.


I'm glad you mentioned that part, because it is the link to my answer: "for the dogs" for me...it's an "us" thing, right? 

I personally would not continue in a sport with a dog who did not like it or who didn't seem to excel. But I would find *something* that dog could do well and get another dog to do the sport (in my case SchH and slowly--actually, rather quickly--getting very interested in Mondioring). 

Once into these dog sports, with the right dog, how do you ever leave??? (aside from massive injury or debilitating illness--and even then, I'd prolly still be interested in at least paperwork or spectating!!!)
Too funny on your comments there Bob! :smile:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So I guess everyone is about 50 50. Me, I would run down and bite the decoy myself if they let me.:-D


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So I guess everyone is about 50 50. Me, I would run down and bite the decoy myself if they let me.:-D


That actually doesn't even put an unbelievable video into my head.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I'm all about hanging with my dogs. I was going to go for Schutzhund until I actually went out and met some clubs, talked to people and then I was introduced to PSA, never looked back. I just wanted something to do that involved my dogs and getting them a good workout. Sch is the GSD sport but it's, soo not me. Maybe someday I'll try something different, whatever suits the dog. I have always worked my dogs on my own but having a group to help and bring new ideas is awesome! The sport is fun but I'm not too concerned with how well we do, we just do our best and have fun. I was quite relieved to find people who are nuttier than I am, about dogs.
> 
> Bob Scott are you my long lost dad? LOL


:-o Don't know where your mom grew up..........but I've never been there! 8-[ 8-[ :wink: :-D


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I love the dogs sports - all of them (except tracking) so I pick a dog that loves the sport. We all get along better that way.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm a lot more into it for the dogs. I don't care all that much for the sports and I just do them if the dogs like them. I'm also a better coach than a player, if you know what I mean. :roll: I love learning the theory, but I am not super big into competing or trialing in anything a ton. Not that I don't or won't, but I don't go slathering over trophies and titles either.

However, I do know that vets that know anything about training theory, behavior, and the various working sports plus the nutritional/conditioning aspect of things are very few and far between, so I'd like to be a good resource for people to ask in the future. So don't piss me off, no soup for you!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I just like the sport a bit more than most people that I have talked to. Most people just do whatever sport is closest to them.

Overall dogsports are not real popular, so I was looking for what motivated people on this board. I kind of figured it was more of a "for the dog thing" just by the numbers of actual sport people.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Well crap, cannot really call what I do a sport, unless you count suspect searches....hee hee 

I am about 50/25/25

50 being for the dog...I love a dog that loves to work. 

25 being for the Mission.....saving human life or bringing closure for a family

25 being for me. I LOVE what I do, from the K9 aspect to the EMT/Firefighter/LE aspect. 

I would love to start Mondio seriously, however, the closest club is 7 hours away. UGH....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OK. had a nice thing written and it got dumped and now AI cannot remember what the **** I just wrote 30 seconds ago. LOL

I started training for sch when I was 14 off one of those really lame little books that barely tell you what is going on. So, I guess the second part of the poll would be something along the line of would you ever just start training for a sport cold ? ? ? ? ?

I wrote this so much better the first time by the way.](*,) ](*,) ](*,) computers.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So, I guess the second part of the poll would be something along the line of would you ever just start training for a sport cold ? ? ? ? ?
> .


Well, isn't that how everyone starts out though? Ya gotta start somewhere. :mrgreen: 

Unless that is not what you meant with the question.... :-D


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I wanted to do it recreatinally more than competetively, because I could care less about winning or sports but I have been told by more than a couple people, that if I don't titile this dog in something, they will come after me. I owe it to the dog and his breeder to get off my ass and show he can do it, even if I'm not Dean Calderon out on the field. I'll make up my mind later how far I wanna persue it, after we get a 1. 

I have 5 more years before my kid is off to college, that would give me more "me" time, not to mention money. Maybe then I will be more serious about it. Kinda hard to get too excited about training, when you miss taining with the club half the time for one reason or another. Right now...I'm blaming the economy. ](*,) #-o Do I fill up the truck and go to training, or do I buy school supplies for the brat?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Well, isn't that how everyone starts out though? Ya gotta start somewhere.









Unless that is not what you meant with the question....
















Cold, as in you just get the rules and go out in the backyard and start training, damn the cllubs seminars ect just get out there and do as much as you can, and then start dragging people into it as you go along.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Do I fill up the truck and go to training, or do I buy school supplies for the brat?

Fill up the truck obviously. The brat can mow lawns for his/her shit. builds character they tell me.=D> =D> =D> =D> Besides, maybe the brat wants to see Mom kicking ass with her dog too.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Well, isn't that how everyone starts out though? Ya gotta start somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I probably would, since that is what I had to do for the SAR team that I have built up. SD was way behind in SAR when I started, so I had to search for serious people that were interested as well. 

Right now, I am looking for a person that is serious about learning decoy work. I am willing to send them, at my expense, to a "trainer/decoy" to learn. If I can get that accomplished, finding people interested should not be much harder than that. 

Thing is, I have little patience for people who say they want to and then never show up......or that do not come to learn and better themselves, but rather think it is a social call and stand around and talk the whole time. So, my expectations for serious folk like myself might be a little too high.....:-\" :mrgreen:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:
> 
> Fill up the truck obviously. The brat can mow lawns for his/her shit. builds character they tell me.=D> =D> =D> =D> Besides, maybe the brat wants to see Mom kicking ass with her dog too.


You know what Jeff...I think your right! I'm going tonight. 

Brat doesn't want to watch me, she wants to steal my puppy, turn her into some pet project and play with horses more than dogs. I think I should send her back. She wants wants wants, until it comes time to pick up a shovel. What the hell is wrong with kids these days? They want the end result but not the work it takes to get there. At her age I didn't know about dogs sports but made up my own and trained my own dog to do it all. Kept me out of trouble.

I learned all my OB via books at first and then adjusted as I went along. I even did tracking from what I read and thought up. Not sure how to do that with no decoy though for the sport stuff.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I got into it because it's like *golf*, only better. Sure! Both require you wear a silly outfit, you get strange "looks" from folks who enjoy your mistake, and they both take BALLS to play! :mrgreen: =D> =;


----------



## Jane King (Nov 24, 2007)

I got into it because I was given a dog who really loves to work and learn and working trials seemed the ideal outlet for it. We've been lucky to find a really great club to train with. It's also vital that my dog is under control at all times as he comes out with me to work and has to be steady with livestock and game.

I'm not competitive at all where animals are concerned: all I care about is doing the best I can for my dog. I love training and finding out what motivates my dog and how much I can do with him, because he amazes me every day.

This evening for instance, I just gestured towards the river with my hand as I wanted to encourage him to have a swim (due to rolling in fox poo previously:roll: ) I've never had a dog so driven and receptive: he swam out, picked up a leaf that was floating, brought it back and sat in front of me and held it for me to take! Moments like that are the reasons I train my dog


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I just like the sport a bit more than most people that I have talked to. Most people just do whatever sport is closest to them.
> 
> Overall dogsports are not real popular, so I was looking for what motivated people on this board. I kind of figured it was more of a "for the dog thing" just by the numbers of actual sport people.


Actually I think Dogsports would be more popular if they were a little more mainstream. When I was looking, there was all sorts of Schutzund venues and we did some foundation bitework and other training with those people close to home. Though everybody was mostly secretive and largely underground. 

While SchH was somewhat fun the allure of Kadi's and others Ringsport videos sucked me into the 'real' Dogsport for Malinois. I drive 3 hours one way to get my instruction though we have hooked up with a helper locally with a suit so hopefully we can build a strong cross training club for FR, Mondio and SchH maybe even PSA or APPDA. 

To me the mainstream aspect of it is what is missing. Organizations like AKC and CKC are swarmed by conformation people and frown on any bitework sports and don't support most working dog venues. Case in point the working border collie. When we can wrest that control over the mainstream aspect for proper in a good light PR from the powers that be .. Bitework style Dogsport is doomed to play 2nd and 3rd fiddle or worse to conformation and competitive obedience in the mainstream.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

I hope to be getting back into a dog sport soon. My reason is, I love working dogs of all kinds and this is one of the best ways I see to bring out and channel more of the dogs abilities, drives and to increase my abilities as a trainer. We both have fun, and learn and hopefully end up with a much better dog.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I ask myself why everytime I look at my bank balance.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

It all started originally with Will, my first (and very high energy) dog that I competed in Agility with, so I guess you could say it started for the dog and not so much the sport. I had always wanted a German Shepherd, and in school I was exposed to, and really drawn into, the sport of Schutzhund. Though I've only been doing this a few years and still consider myself a novice, I have titled my first dog in club level to SchH2. I hope that my new pup, Maus, and I can become more involved in the sport as we grow and learn together. Unlike my first dog, he was bought not only as a pet but with the sport in mind, so I guess you could say I'm in to find that dog that excels and enjoys the sport so I can be in it for both


----------

